# Help: GTO building sheet order does not match VIN



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Guys- Me again

OK. Heres the issue. I read in my research of GTO that the build sheet was usually put in the seats of the car but also sometimes on the top of gas tanks. Lo-and-behold, The GTO my I found for my father has a gas tank leak. Dad dropped the tank and found the original build sheet.....except the VIN's don't match up. The VIN located on the dash of the car (Which also match the transmission VIN) is 
242378P314989
The build sheet has the following VIN:
252458P314988
The build sheet has about 70% left of it. It is missing sections but the VIN number on the build sheet. Is there a another place to confirm the VIN? The frame, body, etc? Where else can I confirm the VIN? also, Does anyone know what the above VIN decodes as? I don't think it is a GTO. I know that the reaaxle is not the same, it came out of a 69 chevelle. Help Me Please.

Lukeduk1980:shutme


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It was not unusual for the build sheets from previous cars to end up in others down the line. I wouldn't be too concerned just yet. Other body styles were assembled on the same line as GTO's in most plants. If you don't have the PHS yet, get it for the VIN on the car and compare that to what you have. I don't have a clue what a 252458 body style is and maybe it's a typo.....:confused You could request the PHS for that number too and see what it comes back as.
Some frames did have a partial VIN stamped in them behind the left rear wheel area and on top or the side. If on top, it's dang near impossible to see with the body on.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe the VIN is stamped on the left side frame rail rear of the rear crossmember. It is on the top so you would have to raise the body to find it. If you do some reasearch maybe at Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site you might find more info to confirm this information.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

well let me ask.is your dad the oringal owner or did he purchase it used.there is the last section of the vin number stamped on the left frame rail behind the driver side rear quarter.some 68-up cars had the vin stamped on the inside of the heater/a/c box on the fire wall.also have you ran the phs on the car,and does it have the oringal drive train


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

My father just bought this car and is believed to be the 5th owner(estimated). Currently, the bady is separated at the rear end with a minor gap because we pulled out the old steel leaky fuel and brake lines and installed new stainless steel. I could check that area. Problem is I am wondering if the rear frameing has been modified. It is a 4 link setup. 2 at the to that meet in the middle of the axle and "V" out alittle. to the framing. and other 2 are at basically 1 one each enf of the wheel. it is a 12 bolt axle out of a chevellle (according to the stamping codes). I appreciate the input guys.


Lukeduk1980

P.S. I already have PHS documents on the VIN of the vehicle but it does not provide much detail along with the options.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Vehicle Information 
VIN: 252458P314988 
Year: 68 
Series: Catalina 
Body Style: Station Wagon, 3 Seat 
Assembly Plant: Pontiac, MI 
Serial Number: 314988


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

How on earth did a Catalina Build Sheet end up in my dads GTO?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Like I said, there were multiple bodies on the same line and it was common for the build sheets to end up anywhere. Remember, they weren't supposed to stay in ANY of the vehicles for us to find latter. They were supposed to be discarded so they flew all over. When I worked at the Ford plant in 73, we had full size pickups and cars mixing together. I imagine there have been a few guys restoring the pickups wondering how a build sheet for an LTD got in their truck....:willy:

Nice info, Randy...:cool


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, Interesting


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone may have swapped out the gas tank too and left the build sheet on top.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Would a Catalina station wagon tank fit in a GTO?


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not sure. I think they were correct about the assembly line, the VINS are very close so I am thinking a mistake on the assembly line.


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but did you ever spring for the 50 bucks and get the PHS to find the answres?


----------

